
Apple aims to protect kids’ privacy. App makers complain about it. - pcora
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/08/20/apple-aims-protect-kids-privacy-app-makers-say-it-could-devastate-their-businesses/
======
pcora
I am all in for that and believe that Apple and others should ban these
trackers or at least display a warning on what sdks are being used directly in
the app store. that would be a good starting point.

~~~
Despegar
That'd be less than useless. Not only would it junk up the UI in the App
Store, it doesn't provide any useful information to the user. What does it
mean that the Yahoo Finance app has the Flurry and New Relic SDKs in their
app? And what is the user supposed to do with that information?

These kinds of "transparency" rules is something I imagine a legislator would
come up with after fierce lobbying by the ad-tech industry. Fortunately Apple
is not a government and they can and should ban these SDKs. Developers will
always complain and these days they'll claim it's anti-competitive, but that
shouldn't stop them.

